

Feature-flipping with node.js and MongoDB - niall_ohiggins
http://blog.beyondfog.com/feature-flipping-with-node-js-and-mongodb/

======
zalew
and what exactly mongodb has to do with it?

~~~
tbeseda
The sample code (presumably) uses mongoose.js, a mongodb library for Node.js.
As for functionality specific to mongo? Not really.

